# My Lang has arrived



## garyt (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes yesterday was a good day, took a day of vacation and the rain held off for me to season it




Apparently there are going to be some other happy folks in North Dakota, Oregon and California too






I have to admit it was hard to spend the money, never having seen one except in pictures. Wisconsin isn't exactly the center of the smoker world but I am soooo happy I did, ribs and abt's this weekend. That ain't me in the picture, just a buddy that stopped over to check it out and have a couple of beers


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 22, 2009)

Enjoy!  You will get her figured out in no time.  Easy to use rig for sure.  Congrats!


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 22, 2009)

OOOOOOO    AAAHHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














 awesome man good luck!!!! cant wait for some awesome Q!!!!!


----------



## fired up (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations on the new rig.


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

That's one nice looking rig! Congrats


----------



## div (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice buy, let us know how the warmer works I know thats like an extra 400 or so I think for that.

How much did they get ya on shipping for that ?


----------



## gnubee (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow so thats what quality built looks like. I am green with envy. 

Good on ya.


----------



## garyt (Jul 22, 2009)

Shipping $600. That was the hard part to accept, but I dont think I could have driven that far and back and saved much. No the warming oven wasn't that much I dont rembrer the price but I am thinking $250. I did also get the latest option because this better be the last one I need,  they put two openings above the fire box so you can ramp up the temp in the warming box and grill at a high temp


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think the wharming box was especially made for ABT's and dutches beans.....JMO


----------



## kingudaroad (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice gary and congrats. I don't see an exhaust for the warming cabinet. Does it connect to the smoker stack?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice Congrats your gonna like that smoker!!!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 22, 2009)

WoooHoooooooo.. Too cool Gary....  You are gonna love it !!  Congrats


----------



## garyt (Jul 22, 2009)

They are on the backside of the oven, behind  the top next to the stack. two of them 1/4" steel also just like on the side of the firebox except smaller in diameter.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweet thats a really really nice rig there gary. Nows not the time to worry about how much it was now is the time to think how much you can smoke in it. Congrats.


----------



## kingudaroad (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh I got it . Nice! Perfect for hanging smoked sausage or even a pork belly.


----------



## rdowens (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations!

That is one fine looking smoker.


----------



## bassman (Jul 22, 2009)

That's one fine looking smoker.  If I were to buy one of those, I'd better have enough smoked meat sold to pay for it before I ordered it!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Lang club! You'll be more addicted to smoking than ever, after using that


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice Smoker,  When is the Party?


----------



## rickw (Jul 23, 2009)

Very,  very nice, I must say I'm a tad envious . Congrats on the smoker.


----------



## jethro (Jul 26, 2009)

SWEET I want one. Any idea what model the one on the very back of the trailer is?


----------



## garyt (Jul 26, 2009)

Back of trailer was a 84, mine on front and a 60 in the box of the truck, another 48 mobile on the front of the trailer you cant see. mine was blocking it from view


----------



## pignit (Jul 26, 2009)

Good Lord...... that's *Shweeeeeeet!*

Can we get some more close up pics of it?


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 26, 2009)

NICE GARY!!!!


----------



## jethro (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry to bother but could you post a picture of the inside of the warming box?


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice rig there but, What did the wife get so that she would let you buy that?


----------



## garyt (Jul 28, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## coach (Aug 12, 2009)

Garyt,

Congrats on the new smoker, it looks awesome!

Got a couple questions for you, if you dont mind.  ON the warming box, I notice a steel plate on the bottom but it's hard to see what's under that?  Is that 2 6" openings directly into the firebox?  And are those dampers on the outside of the firebox for the warming box?  I'm assuming the steel plate is just a warming plate?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 12, 2009)

Excellent!!!!! I'm sure yer gonna love that one!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How about more inside pics for us curious folks.....lol


----------



## bbrock (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice.Congrads


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Aug 12, 2009)

That is a sweet looking rig. So did I read you right, that is a model 48?


----------

